# A drawin !



## MooseFish (Jan 28, 2019)

I drew my lil dude Visimar using alcohol based markers, which I'm still relatively new to but I'm getting the hang of em (also the watermark is my insta)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Wonderful job. Oh, to be so talented!


----------



## MooseFish (Jan 28, 2019)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Wonderful job. Oh, to be so talented!


 aw heck thank you!! <3


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

GORGEOUS
edit: this is supposed to be in all caps for the full effect but this website is censoring me lmao :')


----------



## MooseFish (Jan 28, 2019)

ThisDragonisNerdy said:


> GORGEOUS
> edit: this is supposed to be in all caps for the full effect but this website is censoring me lmao :')


 haha thank you!! <3


----------

